# Happy Hour!



## jefflovstrom (Nov 7, 2010)

Well, here is the thought I had. I get up at 4am every day and get home around 4pm. I then get on here and check it all out. Wouldn't it be happy hour if we were all here at the same time about the same time and we could call it 'Happy Hour!'
Jeff 

My wife just called me an ' Idiot!' Hahahaha!


----------



## sgreanbeans (Nov 8, 2010)

I keep thinking about a AS conference or party or conferpartyence. They have the ISA show, TCIA show, why dont we have a AS annual get together, then we could have a real happy hour, course it might not work to well
" so your that son of a b$%^h that called me a mother #$%$#$ on that thread about ....."


----------



## pdqdl (Nov 8, 2010)

I would be more worried about finding out that all the fellows that I thought were great guys on-line turned out to be jerks in person.





Naahh, that would never happen, would it?


----------



## jefflovstrom (Nov 8, 2010)

I guess it was a bad idea.
Jeff


----------



## ozzy42 (Nov 8, 2010)

sgreanbeans said:


> " so your that son of a b$%^h that called me a mother #$%$#$ on that thread about ....."



IDK
I have seen a lot of on track fueds through the years.Some of them lasting for years. But then there is a death or serious injury and it seems like everybody rises to the occasion. Beit a funeral, hospital room, or somebodies destroyed home.
Always loved that about going to the track,just like family.


----------



## treeclimber101 (Nov 9, 2010)

jefflovstrom said:


> Well, here is the thought I had. I get up at 4am every day and get home around 4pm. I then get on here and check it all out. Wouldn't it be happy hour if we were all here at the same time about the same time and we could call it 'Happy Hour!'
> Jeff
> 
> My wife just called me an ' Idiot!' Hahahaha!



I like the idea JEFF but in your case "HAPPY" may be stretching it a little , we'll just call it "THE HOUR"


----------



## tree MDS (Nov 9, 2010)

treeclimber101 said:


> I like the idea JEFF but in your case "HAPPY" may be stretching it a little , we'll just call it "THE HOUR"


----------



## treemandan (Nov 9, 2010)

Maybe 'The Rush Hour'? The shorten it for the forum title The Rush. Could use " The Buzz" cause that's what its like for me. In fact eeking is more like it after that last blast, geez look out I am gonna gob but if we called it " The Buzz" we would probably be liable for infringment.
Ever been over there Jeff? Well, I think if you ever did you wouldn't come back, maybe just to look down I dunno.
Anyway, go post in the "what did you do today" forum so we all can keep up with each other's painful everyday antics without everybody trying to start there own special thread like Slayer and Vet and DAM! I am surprised OD hasn't made his own personal jewel encrusted bull#### thread.
Hah.


----------



## jefflovstrom (Nov 9, 2010)

treemandan said:


> Maybe 'The Rush Hour'? The shorten it for the forum title The Rush. Could use " The Buzz" cause that's what its like for me. In fact eeking is more like it after that last blast, geez look out I am gonna gob but if we called it " The Buzz" we would probably be liable for infringment.
> Ever been over there Jeff? Well, I think if you ever did you wouldn't come back, maybe just to look down I dunno.
> Anyway, go post in the "what did you do today" forum so we all can keep up with each other's painful everyday antics without everybody trying to start there own special thread like Slayer and Vet and DAM! I am surprised OD hasn't made his own personal jewel encrusted bull#### thread.
> Hah.



Yeah, On Buzz I am 'jeffswede'. Very different from here.
Jeff


----------



## sgreanbeans (Nov 12, 2010)

jefflovstrom said:


> Yeah, On Buzz I am 'jeffswede'. Very different from here.
> Jeff



Never been over there,heard it was bad?, how is it different?


----------



## treeslayer (Nov 12, 2010)

treeclimber101 said:


> I like the idea JEFF but in your case "HAPPY" may be stretching it a little , we'll just call it "THE HOUR"


:yourock:
the slayer will go to the hour.....


----------



## jefflovstrom (Nov 12, 2010)

treeslayer said:


> :yourock:
> the slayer will go to the hour.....



Thanks Dave, 4am! 
Jeff


----------



## sgreanbeans (Nov 13, 2010)

4 am ur time = 6 am my time, Im there! or here or..........


----------



## treeclimber101 (Nov 13, 2010)

jefflovstrom said:


> Thanks Dave, 4am!
> Jeff



Wakey Wakey eggs and bakey ...


----------



## sgreanbeans (Nov 14, 2010)

only week days.....................right!! I slept till 7 today, weird!


----------



## prentice110 (Nov 16, 2010)

pdqdl said:


> I would be more worried about finding out that all the fellows that I thought were great guys on-line turned out to be jerks in person.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



or maybe the other way around.... Nice thread, but Im inclined to aggree with your wife. JK, LOL


----------



## pdqdl (Nov 16, 2010)

I expect that most of the fellows that I think are jerks on-line probably are fine fellows in person. But of course, that wouldn't be anything to fear, would it?


----------



## treevet (Nov 21, 2010)

OK it's on!

Jeffy's happy hour at 

4am his time ...Western Pacific time

7 am our time .... in Eastern time

6 am sgreenbean's.... Central time?

Whose out there in (Mountain?) time?
_________________________________________________

Here in the Am

Whatdja do at 4pm/6pm/7pm in the pm (if ya can make it)

Be there or be square opcorn:

__________________________________________

see ya at Jeffy's tomorrow I hope A

P.S. 

********....5,329 members

ASite.........56,949 members.....nuff said?


----------



## jefflovstrom (Nov 22, 2010)




----------



## sgreanbeans (Nov 22, 2010)

I here! wear day go?


----------



## jefflovstrom (Nov 22, 2010)

Dead pines in Alpine today.
Jeff


----------



## sgreanbeans (Nov 22, 2010)

Rain right now, Pruning Black Locust and like 15 ornamental's and a lilac monster today, then off to big removal over pool, 2 days there, lots of butt hitching and small rigging, taking out a 100 year old, healthy tree to save the $1200.00 above ground pool, the shame of it all. They have huge flat yard, plenty of other places for pool, but...........nope, kill the tree that shades the house!
Spell check is saying I spelled ornamental wrong!
Stupid spell check


----------



## jefflovstrom (Nov 22, 2010)

Rained all weekend here. 3 day work week this week.
Jeff


----------



## sgreanbeans (Nov 22, 2010)

treevet said:


> OK it's on!
> 
> Jeffy's happy hour at
> 
> ...



I get it! Jeffs "what we intend to do"
Yurs "what we really did"
Perfect!


----------



## treevet (Nov 22, 2010)

sgreanbeans said:


> Rain right now, Pruning Black Locust and like 15 ornamental's and a lilac monster today, then off to big removal over pool, 2 days there, lots of butt hitching and small rigging, taking out a 100 year old, healthy tree to save the $1200.00 above ground pool, the shame of it all. They have huge flat yard, plenty of other places for pool, but...........nope, kill the tree that shades the house!
> Spell check is saying I spelled ornamental wrong!
> Stupid spell check



Pictures....what kinda 100 yr old tree?

what's a lilac monster? They get about 15 to 20 feet tall round here.

Overslept this morning and missed happy hour 

We planting a 30 foot 55" root ball Autumn blaze maple (orders for 3 more too) that weighs about 2000 lbs today. Good money. Using the old crane. 

New one arrives mid day today :rockn:


----------



## treevet (Nov 22, 2010)

sgreanbeans said:


> I get it! Jeffs "what we intend to do"
> Yurs "what we really did"
> Perfect!



Yooouuuu are correct SIR!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MN54sPSN8G0


----------



## jefflovstrom (Nov 23, 2010)

:d


----------



## treevet (Nov 23, 2010)

rainin here...havagooday ya'll


----------



## jefflovstrom (Nov 24, 2010)

Coffee is on.
Jeff


----------



## treevet (Nov 24, 2010)

I'm old so decaf here JL. We gonna plant another 5" dia 30 plus foot Autumn blaze maple today with the old crane. Just got the new one titled yesterday. What a hassle with out of state deal. We getting rain at noon and I mean COLD rain...bout 25 F here right now.

Whatcha doin today Jeffy.?


----------



## sgreanbeans (Nov 24, 2010)

It is a maple, don't know how old it really is, judging by size, could lay it over and count 25 rings that are 2"thick!

Lilac monster is one of those deals that have been cut on (no pruning here!) by the home owner for several years, looks like a big birds nest, leads cut wrong, water sprouts growing thru, twisting around, 50 gazzillion water sprouts coming from root ball etc, you know the type. HO wants me to do something with it, I told him my chipper was hungry, we should fees it, and replace with something else. Nope "that lilac came from my dads cabin in Minnesota, I want to save it" So shall it be done!


----------



## treevet (Nov 24, 2010)

sgreanbeans said:


> It is a maple, don't know how old it really is, judging by size, could lay it over and count 25 rings that are 2"thick!
> 
> Lilac monster is one of those deals that have been cut on (no pruning here!) by the home owner for several years, looks like a big birds nest, leads cut wrong, water sprouts growing thru, twisting around, 50 gazzillion water sprouts coming from root ball etc, you know the type. HO wants me to do something with it, I told him my chipper was hungry, we should fees it, and replace with something else. Nope "that lilac came from my dads cabin in Minnesota, I want to save it" So shall it be done!



you can make someone real happy and they will say good things about you to others with a job like that. Just takes patience and maybe a bandaid or two.


----------



## sgreanbeans (Nov 24, 2010)

Finishing up Maple removal fur other person today, bids and a small climb for me, little Norway Maple in a back yard.
Sharpen chains and work on project log truck. Maybe get another coat of paint on it.


----------



## treevet (Nov 24, 2010)

sgreanbeans said:


> Finishing up Maple removal fur other person today, bids and a small climb for me, little Norway Maple in a back yard.
> Sharpen chains and work on project log truck. Maybe get another coat of paint on it.



pictures....pm me and I will run you through it.


----------



## jefflovstrom (Nov 24, 2010)

Planting sounds like it keeps you busy. Gonna let the guys off early today with a $100 gift card to the major grocery stores and then a four day weekend. Been in the low sixties here.

Jeff


----------



## sgreanbeans (Nov 24, 2010)

treevet said:


> you can make someone real happy and they will say good things about you to others with a job like that. Just takes patience and maybe a bandaid or two.



We spent awhile on it, took as long as the Locust! All hand saw and BY-Pass pruners! Looks good (compared to what it did) Home owner very grateful, but I dont think it will last much longer.Thing still has many issues


----------



## sgreanbeans (Nov 24, 2010)

jefflovstrom said:


> Planting sounds like it keeps you busy. Gonna let the guys off early today with a $100 gift card to the major grocery stores and then a four day weekend. Been in the low sixties here.
> 
> Jeff



It reached 24 yesterday, sunny. today the same
Bought the guys Carhardt style Bib overalls (Walls brand) last night for X-mas, and a set of winter Wells Lamont Deer skin gloves, nice and warm!


----------



## treevet (Nov 24, 2010)

You guys are real nice to the help, me too, real important. But sometimes (not with my current help) the more you give...the more they want and they appreciate nothing.


----------



## treevet (Nov 24, 2010)




----------



## jefflovstrom (Nov 24, 2010)

What do you use to dig the holes for planting, TV?
Jeff


----------



## treevet (Nov 24, 2010)

jefflovstrom said:


> What do you use to dig the holes for planting, TV?
> Jeff



my bigger stump grinder does most of the hard stuff. 

I am ready for winter entertainment. Anybody got anything good I don't have?


----------



## sgreanbeans (Nov 24, 2010)

Those root balls are huge! Nice trees! No one EVER wants to go that big here, don't know why, wish they would!
What kinda weight you talking there (I see the outrigger!)


----------



## jefflovstrom (Nov 24, 2010)

I think I have every book by Louis L'amour. My favorite western writer.
Jeff


----------



## treevet (Nov 24, 2010)

sgreanbeans said:


> Those root balls are huge! Nice trees! No one EVER wants to go that big here, don't know why, wish they would!
> What kinda weight you talking there (I see the outrigger!)



They're wet so prob just around 2k plus. Sales rep at a huge nursery that is an old friend of mine called me and said they had a field of these maples that will be chipped if not sold now and gave a great price. 

I looked at them as a one day job for one to pick up transport and plant for a decent tree work days money. Working so far and I got 5 more on order and soliciting more. Still got plenty of tree work.

Gotta get outta the door. Have a good day guys.


----------



## treevet (Nov 24, 2010)

jefflovstrom said:


> I think I have every book by Louis L'amour. My favorite western writer.
> Jeff



I'm talkin tree books silly


----------



## treeman75 (Nov 24, 2010)

Freezing rain warning here in western Ia & northeast Neb! Might get a little work out of this.


----------



## treevet (Nov 24, 2010)

we are getting frozen rain also. it is a real precise situation with timing of events that produces an ice storm.


----------



## sgreanbeans (Nov 24, 2010)

weather is messing with us today, super windy, keeps raining in short burst, some freezing, some not, then clear's and calms down! then back to the wind and rain!
crazy!


----------



## treemandan (Nov 24, 2010)

treevet said:


> I'm talkin tree books silly



Do you mean something like this?








At least it may put the happy back in the hour.


----------



## treevet (Nov 24, 2010)

you never know who reads these threads Danno...... shhhhh

But , yeah, I have seen some tree size plants you could climb. Short term memory loss prevents me from remembering where tho.


----------



## sgreanbeans (Nov 27, 2010)

treevet said:


> you never know who reads these threads Danno...... shhhhh



Situational Awareness!

2 small jobs today, small climb in a Sugar Maple, then a bunch of saplings growing into a eve of a house,and a Elm removal, why do people let that stuff go until it is damaging their home? Boggles the mind?


----------



## treevet (Nov 27, 2010)

sgreanbeans said:


> Situational Awareness!
> 
> 2 small jobs today, small climb in a Sugar Maple, then a bunch of saplings growing into a eve of a house,and a Elm removal, why do people let that stuff go until it is damaging their home? Boggles the mind?



that also falls into "situation awareness" sgb. I think most people don't know the dif between a dogwood and a redwood. that is why they often plant stuff like bdfd. pears to remember someone that passed away. That tree is good for about 20 years.

Where's our host, Jeffy? 

We finishing a nice 2 day storm damage job today. Mostly crane loading, we moved all the logs except the big ones (we set the crane near them) with the Dingo to the crane and between the log truck and crane.

Always loved playing with trucks as a kid...when I wasn't shooting at them with a bb gun.:drool:


----------



## tree MDS (Nov 27, 2010)

Dashonblaze said:


> Once upon a time. I woke up early morning and went for roaming. The atmosphere was very very misty. I was there for some time but that became for me my happy hours.



Looks like this one may give the dan a run for his money!


----------



## sgreanbeans (Dec 4, 2010)

well, I WAS going to remove a Hedge today,woke up to maybe 6" of snow! Roads are still bad, so the trucks wont be leaving anytime soon, oh well, maybe tamarera!


----------



## jefflovstrom (Dec 4, 2010)

I'm off to Elsinore a little later. We have been working 6 days a week for the last couple of months.
Jeff


----------



## treeclimber101 (Dec 4, 2010)

sgreanbeans said:


> well, I WAS going to remove a Hedge today,woke up to maybe 6" of snow! Roads are still bad, so the trucks wont be leaving anytime soon, oh well, maybe tamarera!



Six inches of snow and the trucks are parked , man you must be rich ...I would be out there moving some snow ...


----------



## sgreanbeans (Dec 4, 2010)

No, I wish! No accounts yet and the city was behind the ball on this, roads are bad still! Big trucks are not 4x4, when it hit yesterday, I was out, when heading in, I had my hands full to say the least! Lots of hills around me. LOTS OF WRECKS! So I'm going to let them get that fixed before I go back out, we are set up for tomorrow, if this lets up. It started cranking up again a while ago. Wish I went after some accounts tho, but wanted to check the dump truck first before I made an agreement with anyone. Was out messing with it today, all seems good, as I thought, but wanted to be sure. Don't like those bat wings. On a big open lot, I would use them, other than that, they are coming off!
U guys push alot of snow 101?


----------



## sgreanbeans (Dec 4, 2010)

jefflovstrom said:


> I'm off to Elsinore a little later. We have been working 6 days a week for the last couple of months.
> Jeff



You guys still at Canyon Hell?


----------



## treevet (Dec 4, 2010)

treeclimber101 said:


> Six inches of snow and the trucks are parked , man you must be rich ...I would be out there moving some snow ...



cool new avy 101.....is that Blakey?:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## beowulf343 (Dec 4, 2010)

treeclimber101 said:


> Six inches of snow and the trucks are parked , man you must be rich ...I would be out there moving some snow ...



Come on treeclimber, be honest. A new jersey outfit, six inches of snow? You'd get up at 3am, be done plowing by ten cause by then everybody with a truck is plowing. Then you'd figure why waste such a beautiful day and you'd finish the hedge that afternoon. I've worked with some jersey boys and six inches never slowed down tree production at all. Lol, we were doing some storm work in forty inches last week. http://www.buffalonews.com/city/article274182.ece


Greanbeans, i've never been a fan of the wings for driveways.


----------



## arborsoldier (Dec 4, 2010)

treeclimber101 said:


> Six inches of snow and the trucks are parked , man you must be rich ...I would be out there moving some snow ...



We push snow. It's good and bad. Make money during snow, but very stressful to keep up with it. The reason is our main client is a Hospital with a major Trauma center. That means we clear snow 24/7. 

Last year with three blizzards in Philly kept us pretty busy. :notrolls2:


----------



## jefflovstrom (Dec 4, 2010)

sgreanbeans said:


> You guys still at Canyon Hell?



I better PM you!
Jeff


----------



## jefflovstrom (Dec 4, 2010)

sgreanbeans said:


> weather is messing with us today, super windy, keeps raining in short burst, some freezing, some not, then clear's and calms down! then back to the wind and rain!
> crazy!



You did bring your ' man-suit ', right? 
Jeff


----------



## treeclimber101 (Dec 4, 2010)

sgreanbeans said:


> No, I wish! No accounts yet and the city was behind the ball on this, roads are bad still! Big trucks are not 4x4, when it hit yesterday, I was out, when heading in, I had my hands full to say the least! Lots of hills around me. LOTS OF WRECKS! So I'm going to let them get that fixed before I go back out, we are set up for tomorrow, if this lets up. It started cranking up again a while ago. Wish I went after some accounts tho, but wanted to check the dump truck first before I made an agreement with anyone. Was out messing with it today, all seems good, as I thought, but wanted to be sure. Don't like those bat wings. On a big open lot, I would use them, other than that, they are coming off!
> U guys push alot of snow 101?



Hell yea , we push and salt if we didn't I would be out of business last year , I mean really that snow was what kept me working ..


----------



## treeclimber101 (Dec 4, 2010)

arborsoldier said:


> We push snow. It's good and bad. Make money during snow, but very stressful to keep up with it. The reason is our main client is a Hospital with a major Trauma center. That means we clear snow 24/7.
> 
> Last year with three blizzards in Philly kept us pretty busy. :notrolls2:



How much are you paying per piece for ins.. thats what kills me its about 1500 per machine ..and we have four and a rental if needed..Where you working Cooper or Jeff, or the University of Penn..


----------



## treeclimber101 (Dec 4, 2010)

treevet said:


> cool new avy 101.....is that Blakey?:hmm3grin2orange:



I think buddakhatt gave that to me a while back , If I had a quarter every time I was in that position lol, take it I got a few that are cool ...


----------



## sgreanbeans (Dec 5, 2010)

jefflovstrom said:


> You did bring your ' man-suit ', right?
> Jeff



Always!

Going out today, had that one set yesterday, but snow kept coming down. I have to do it on a weekend so the hired gun can climb it. Small Osage Orange / Hedge. Hopefully he is full of energy, I want to get back in so I can fix the dam heater in the Bucket Truck! Switch on the dash busted!!
Hell of time for that!


----------



## jefflovstrom (Dec 5, 2010)

My truck is in the shop for a new heater core, but I'm not in Iowa.
Jeff


----------



## tree MDS (Dec 5, 2010)

Here is a pic of my old roach "Stubs". The heater doesnt really work in it either. Lol.


----------



## tree MDS (Dec 5, 2010)

Notice how I ditched Schmidy's gay hub caps! ..that what you find under those.. more work to do!


----------



## treevet (Dec 5, 2010)

I like that truck. Topkick?


----------



## tree MDS (Dec 5, 2010)

treevet said:


> I like that truck. Topkick?



Thanks. C 7500 with marmon harrington all wheel drive conversion. has rear winch and nice little deck, tough truck!


----------



## Blakesmaster (Dec 5, 2010)

tree MDS said:


> Notice how I ditched Schmidy's gay hub caps! ..that what you find under those.. more work to do!



I'm not a big fan of the shiny myself. IMO, it only looks nice if it's real, and I can't imagine real chrome wheels being cheap. Chrome can make a rig look nice but I really believe the only ones who notice it are other rig drivers and I'm not looking to impress them. Paint 'em black and keep 'em clean.


----------



## tree MDS (Dec 5, 2010)

Blakesmaster said:


> I'm not a big fan of the shiny myself. IMO, it only looks nice if it's real, and I can't imagine real chrome wheels being cheap. Chrome can make a rig look nice but I really believe the only ones who notice it are other rig drivers and I'm not looking to impress them. Paint 'em black and keep 'em clean.



I would like to get them blasted, and painted metalic silver (to match other trucks), but thats a pita. I'll probably just do like you said sometime.


----------



## jefflovstrom (Dec 5, 2010)

I like the front bumper!
Jeff


----------



## treeclimber101 (Dec 5, 2010)

tree MDS said:


> Here is a pic of my old roach "Stubs". The heater doesnt really work in it either. Lol.



Yea man its a yearly thing to blow out the heater core for me too ,somehow wood chips clog it up .. I have very little heat in my truck unless I clean it , I like that truck pretty cool ..


----------



## sgreanbeans (Dec 6, 2010)

You call it Stubs! Thats cool!
I have to admit, I run the simulators from schmidtys, Im sorry! but when I painted my truck, I put them back on, thought they looked good! I am going to take them off, they are getting ratty looking, but here it is
MDS, the more I look at stubs, the more I like it, double out riggers, short wheel base, Mad Max bumber, winch. I likey!


----------



## sgreanbeans (Dec 6, 2010)

so before I tear into this heater, u guys with the experience, what am I getting into?, I have never messed with a heating system.


----------



## jefflovstrom (Dec 6, 2010)

Proably gotta pull the whole dash out.
Jeff


----------



## treevet (Dec 6, 2010)

That's somethin I'm gonna take in and pay someone that knows what tf they are doin. 

Contacts are EVERYTHING in this biz. A good inexpensive seasoned mechanic is one of the best contacts you will ever have. My guy can fix anything and it is reasonable. Good at fabricating too.


----------



## sgreanbeans (Dec 6, 2010)

jefflovstrom said:


> Proably gotta pull the whole dash out.
> Jeff


 Jeff I hope your wrong! But as my luck serves me. I am sure you are not!


----------



## treeclimber101 (Dec 6, 2010)

sgreanbeans said:


> so before I tear into this heater, u guys with the experience, what am I getting into?, I have never messed with a heating system.



Nah drain the cooling system and remove the 2 lines going into the firewall from the front side on the rt side, you can blow air through either with the same result , it will clean all that gunk that is plugging the core out , I have the same bucket as you nice machine huh , I bought mine in PA 8 yrs. ago..WEAR GLASSES THAT #### WILL COME FLYING OUT...If that doesn't work the core is shot and should be leaking all over your floor ...


----------



## treeclimber101 (Dec 6, 2010)

Let me be more clear ,open the hood and on passenger side wear the washer bottle is there are 2 lines coolant lines going into the firewall remove them after you drain the coolant and blow air through both doesn't matter which first , they plug with mud much the same as the radiator the core will also get clogged with saw dust and then you have no heat , if blowing through it doesn't work than we'll talk about what you need to do to replace it ..


----------



## tree MDS (Dec 6, 2010)

Froze my azz off working on these white pines!


----------



## tree MDS (Dec 6, 2010)

This might be my last winter job.. not feelin the lake breeze!


----------



## treeclimber101 (Dec 6, 2010)

tree MDS said:


> This might be my last winter job.. not feelin the lake breeze!



WAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHH.... Seriously suck it up last winter..


----------



## tree MDS (Dec 6, 2010)

One more! Not bad equipment for highly functioning alchoholic eh?? lol..


----------



## treeclimber101 (Dec 6, 2010)

tree MDS said:


> One more! Not bad equipment for highly functioning alchoholic eh?? lol..



Wow Carrharts in your case are not slimming at all


----------



## tree MDS (Dec 6, 2010)

treeclimber101 said:


> WAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHH.... Seriously suck it up last winter..



This today Tubbs.. I'm in deep! too busy for photo shoot!! lol.


----------



## treeclimber101 (Dec 6, 2010)

tree MDS said:


> This today Tubbs.. I'm in deep! too busy for photo shoot!! lol.



Good for you I am happy that guys are busy now , I hope we ALL make a million ..If your equipment still makes ruts IT AIN'T that cold , and I see ruts in your pics..


----------



## tree MDS (Dec 6, 2010)

treeclimber101 said:


> Wow Carrharts in your case are not slimming at all



That dude fat and stupid sometimes, but helpful!


----------



## jefflovstrom (Dec 6, 2010)

treeclimber101 said:


> Wow Carrharts in your case are not slimming at all



Who gave ' Winnie the Pooh' a hard-hat? 
Jeff 
Liking that little boom ya got!


----------



## treeclimber101 (Dec 6, 2010)

jefflovstrom said:


> Who gave ' Winnie the Pooh' a hard-hat?
> Jeff
> Liking that little boom ya got!



Winnie the whino....


----------



## Mike Cantolina (Dec 6, 2010)

tree MDS said:


> Froze my azz off working on these white pines!



Nice equipment MDS. I really like that puddle jumper!


----------



## tree MDS (Dec 6, 2010)

treeclimber101 said:


> Winnie the whino....



Good stuff ####head! must be why I hang.. Tubbers!! Lmfao!!


----------



## tree MDS (Dec 6, 2010)

Mike Cantolina said:


> Nice equipment MDS. I really like that puddle jumper!



Thanks Mike! means a lot coming from you.. no sarcasm even! 

Later guys, off to rest, so I can freeze my azz of for chump change tomorrow, winter style!!


----------



## treevet (Dec 6, 2010)

Mike Cantolina said:


> Nice equipment MDS. I really like that puddle jumper!



sometimes also referred to as a "Backyard Buddy"


----------



## jefflovstrom (Dec 6, 2010)

Back yard buddy lives in a shed,
Jeff


----------



## sgreanbeans (Dec 7, 2010)

treeclimber101 said:


> Let me be more clear ,open the hood and on passenger side wear the washer bottle is there are 2 lines coolant lines going into the firewall remove them after you drain the coolant and blow air through both doesn't matter which first , they plug with mud much the same as the radiator the core will also get clogged with saw dust and then you have no heat , if blowing through it doesn't work than we'll talk about what you need to do to replace it ..



Got it, thanx, Ill give it a go.

MDS, Did stubs used to have those big monster truck tires before? Seen one a while back, thing was awesome!


----------



## treevet (Dec 7, 2010)

jefflovstrom said:


> Back yard buddy lives in a shed,
> Jeff



It's illegal to keep someone against their will Jeff. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## treevet (Dec 7, 2010)

Today get my plow wired. Had the supports put on yesterday and the plow put together.

Sun I strung some Christmas lights with my bucket. Found they took a pict. and will be in the local mag. Good free advrt.

Doing some pruning today. Around 0 F windchill or below right now. Ow.


----------



## pdqdl (Dec 7, 2010)

treeclimber101 said:


> Good for you I am happy that guys are busy now , I hope we ALL make a million ..If your equipment still makes ruts IT AIN'T that cold , and I see ruts in your pics..



Them ain't ruts, those are only tracks in the frosty-grass. I can show you ruts...


----------



## jefflovstrom (Dec 7, 2010)

treevet said:


> It's illegal to keep someone against their will Jeff. :hmm3grin2orange:




Jeff


----------



## treemandan (Dec 7, 2010)

sgreanbeans said:


> Situational Awareness!
> 
> 2 small jobs today, small climb in a Sugar Maple, then a bunch of saplings growing into a eve of a house,and a Elm removal, why do people let that stuff go until it is damaging their home? Boggles the mind?



Could be but that doesn't mean I give a #### anyway.


----------



## jefflovstrom (Dec 7, 2010)

treemandan said:


> Could be but that doesn't mean I give a #### anyway.



What's bugging you? 
Jeff


----------



## treevet (Dec 8, 2010)

6 degrees F here this morning. Got about 30 trees to remove. Hope everything starts. :chainsawguy:


----------



## jefflovstrom (Dec 8, 2010)

treevet said:


> 6 degrees F here this morning. Got about 30 trees to remove. Hope everything starts. :chainsawguy:



Brrrrr!
Jeff


----------



## sgreanbeans (Dec 8, 2010)

7 here, high of 23 and sunny, manyana, high of 33 and snow!
Do I spell manyana right?
U guys starting later? I have the guys coming in at 8 now VS 7, it is just getting light out right now!


----------



## treevet (Dec 8, 2010)

sgreanbeans said:


> 7 here, high of 23 and sunny, manyana, high of 33 and snow!
> Do I spell manyana right?



nope....think you need one of those squiggly thangs over the n and chuck the y.

Weather in Mexico today.....

chili today hot tomale


----------



## jefflovstrom (Dec 8, 2010)

sgreanbeans said:


> 7 here, high of 23 and sunny, manyana, high of 33 and snow!
> Do I spell manyana right?



Haha, manana with the sqiggly things over the n.
Jeff


----------



## sgreanbeans (Dec 9, 2010)

treevet said:


> nope....think you need one of those squiggly thangs over the n and chuck the y.
> 
> Weather in Mexico today.....
> 
> chili today hot tomale


 
lol. when in Cali, dint learn any of the local language, but I did pick up landscape spanglish,
"to tendes un muay travaho manana, aqey"
I know I have no idea what I am spelling, but I know how to say it!
God I miss Cali, guys always cooking full blown lunches on the tailgates, mmmmmmmmmm carnitas!
I always thought of carnitas as boiled pork! until I ate the real stuff..heaven..........


----------



## treevet (Dec 9, 2010)

sgreanbeans said:


> lol. when in Cali, dint learn any of the local language, but I did pick up landscape spanglish,
> "to tendes un muay travaho manana, aqey"
> I know I have no idea what I am spelling, but I know how to say it!
> God I miss Cali, guys always cooking full blown lunches on the tailgates, mmmmmmmmmm carnitas!
> I always thought of carnitas as boiled pork! until I ate the real stuff..heaven..........



making me hungry. broiled hot dog with catchup and out the door. 15F here and warmer yet tomorrow.


----------



## Blakesmaster (Dec 9, 2010)

treevet said:


> 6 degrees F here this morning. Got about 30 trees to remove. Hope everything starts. :chainsawguy:



Had 10 here today. Trucks started fine. Had to jump the chipper. Not sure why.


----------



## tree MDS (Dec 12, 2010)

Lovely breeze coming off scenic Lake Winchester this week!


----------



## tree MDS (Dec 12, 2010)

Makes for good fun!


----------



## jefflovstrom (Dec 12, 2010)

Who's the midget?
Jeff


----------



## tree MDS (Dec 12, 2010)

jefflovstrom said:


> Who's the midget?
> Jeff



I'm sure all your Latinos are monsters, right Jeffers??


----------



## tree MDS (Dec 12, 2010)

And my midget is a bad ass one at that!

What do you think of my revolutionary new climbing system I've been playing around with lately Jeff? lol..


----------



## jefflovstrom (Dec 12, 2010)

tree MDS said:


> And my midget is a bad ass one at that!
> 
> What do you think of my revolutionary new climbing system I've been playing around with lately Jeff? lol..



I think the 'taut-line' with one over and 2 under is the best thing going! We can experiment with all kinds of stuff, but the basic's are tried and true!
Good shot, Dude!! One problem (sorry), but that stopper 8 is too close. I could not get my hand in there. I would tie more near the end if I tied it at all. Seriously, why would anyone wanna leave this unless they are the ' Play-station generation"?
Jeff 
Jeff


----------



## tree MDS (Dec 12, 2010)

Oh, I tried the other stuff some.. but I've been thinking this old dog dont need too many more tricks - at least not when it comes to a takedown. I might work on a pruning system some more though.


----------



## jefflovstrom (Dec 12, 2010)

tree MDS said:


> Oh, I tried the other stuff some.. but I've been thinking this old dog dont need too many more tricks - at least not when it comes to a takedown. I might work on a pruning system some more though.



So can we both try to tell these young guy's that this is how we do it? I think they get so caught up in the new fangled stuff that they don't know where it came from and not only that , but , we did not ask for change. Some may need to be brought back to where it started.
Jeff


----------



## treeclimber101 (Dec 13, 2010)

I am here ..... Guess I am the first one up today ...


----------



## jefflovstrom (Dec 13, 2010)

Morning! 80's today!
Jeff


----------



## treeclimber101 (Dec 13, 2010)

jefflovstrom said:


> Morning! 80's today!
> Jeff



Really Jeff stick the 80's up #### ### it looks really damn cold out there now ,oh by the way good morning...


----------



## treevet (Dec 13, 2010)

Morning folks. 80's?....

And you Jeff....one can always hope for an earthquake :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## treeslayer (Dec 13, 2010)

4 degrees without windchill. and a lot of wind.


----------



## sgreanbeans (Dec 13, 2010)

Murnin, like -1 here! Hi of 10, coffee is hot tho! No big trucks today, just pickups with good heat! 3 stumps today, 1 real,real small! and 2 REAL, REAL BIG. full clean up and dirt. YAY! FML! 

Jeff, ya need to point all those big fans yall have out there toward us, blow some dat hot air up here!
Wife says I have enough!


----------



## sgreanbeans (Dec 14, 2010)

-1, hi 18, should be nice day! NOT


----------



## treevet (Dec 14, 2010)

18 is not bad at all without any wind.


----------



## jefflovstrom (Dec 14, 2010)

Dropping down into the 70's today.
Jeff


----------



## treevet (Dec 14, 2010)

how can you appreciate good weather when you never have any bad weather?


----------



## sgreanbeans (Dec 14, 2010)

YEE BEE RIGHT! I am hoping we have sun as we will be in a ravine today, Have a White Oak, dead maybe 5 years, that has a Elm laying in it from a creek bed, then on top of that, it has another laying on it from across the creek, so 3 all 
together. Oak is unclimbable, too dead and rotten for me to let anybody up there, but, We have another Red Oak in the yard, towering over the White with great TIP's. So it should be OK. Then we are pruning the RED.


----------



## jefflovstrom (Dec 14, 2010)

Well, it is supposed to get bad for the weekend. Down in the 60's and a chance of rain! 
Jeff


----------



## jefflovstrom (Dec 14, 2010)

Time to pass-out guy's. Getting late!
Jeff


----------



## sgreanbeans (Dec 15, 2010)

jefflovstrom said:


> Well, it is supposed to get bad for the weekend. Down in the 60's and a chance of rain!
> Jeff


Pure EVIL!


----------



## tree MDS (Dec 15, 2010)

jefflovstrom said:


> Well, it is supposed to get bad for the weekend. Down in the 60's and a chance of rain!
> Jeff



My thermometer says -5 at the moment.. sweet!


----------



## sgreanbeans (Dec 15, 2010)

rip thorne! luv that guy!

13 degrees here, heat wave! Sunny...........maybe!

Anybody used that new Under Armor cold gear? Waiting to hear before I buy, pricey at 100 bucks a set


----------



## tree MDS (Dec 15, 2010)

sgreanbeans said:


> rip thorne! luv that guy!
> 
> 13 degrees here, heat wave! Sunny...........maybe!
> 
> Anybody used that new Under Armor cold gear? Waiting to hear before I buy, pricey at 100 bucks a set



Rip is local hero!


----------



## treeslayer (Dec 15, 2010)

sgreanbeans said:


> rip thorne! luv that guy!
> 
> 13 degrees here, heat wave! Sunny...........maybe!
> 
> Anybody used that new Under Armor cold gear? Waiting to hear before I buy, pricey at 100 bucks a set



I have level 1 now, like it a lot. going to buy some of the level 2 or 3 this week. that level 3 will overheat you though if you are aggressively climbing.


----------



## sgreanbeans (Dec 15, 2010)

treeslayer said:


> I have level 1 now, like it a lot. going to buy some of the level 2 or 3 this week. that level 3 will overheat you though if you are aggressively climbing.


Good to go, I'm getten dem! Long jons keep bunching up!
I'll tell ya, those atlas net & rubber gloves do pretty darn good in this stuff! Keep em warm and dry!


----------



## treevet (Dec 15, 2010)

sold a ton of work yesterday and bidding 2 big (for winter) jobs today. 

Have a great day. Out in the tundra....later.


----------



## treeslayer (Dec 15, 2010)

I'll be there tomorrow, then, Dave...


----------



## sgreanbeans (Dec 16, 2010)

FREAKIN WEATHER!!!!
So we shut down early because the weatherman said we were gonna get slammed about 2, nothing! Could have knocked out another removal. It starts to spit about 8, wake up and I have about 4" on the trucks
City is slacking this year, roads have not even been touched, so that means bucket truck is not leaving the yard
And its not even winter!


----------



## treevet (Dec 16, 2010)

We got more snow last night and it is still snowin. Got more plow and salt jobs this morning.

Way easier when you got mass clients starting plowing than if you just did it cold (pun intended).

Have a great day everyone.

And Dave.....would love to work with you man but just can't afford a third guy at the partay. Cheers.


----------



## sgreanbeans (Dec 17, 2010)

Hi 17 today and sunny, not bad. Snow finally outa here, we should have just stayed in the shop yesterday! Slushy messy, ropes get wet from the snow then freeze, makes for no fun! Gonna split it up today, bringing back in the kid, see if he can cool his jets this time, he better, I am grounding for him! Gonna send the other guy to do a small pruning. Hopefully I can make a little money today, well thats the plan!
"What going on in your neck of the woods"- Al Roker what is a wood neck?


----------



## treevet (Dec 17, 2010)

We plowed yesterday, and ....shoveled and snow blowered and salted and had enough of this schit....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dN3GbF9Bx6E

played an almost 2 hour top of the club racquetball match last night against a 30 year old former division 1 starting soccer player. Match is only supposed to last an hour but when you play somebody that gets to everything and never lets the ball bounce twice......well.....little sore this morning...hey, I am 62 at the end of Feb. Whupped his butt tho.

We gonna do some tree work today. No slush but trees got a good coat of snow. 

Winter STARTS on Dec. 20th.....eeeeek thought it was just about over. :rant:


----------



## sgreanbeans (Dec 17, 2010)

treevet said:


> Winter STARTS on Dec. 20th.....eeeeek thought it was just about over. :rant:



U got dat rite, keep thinking, March is just around the corner!

just around the corner
just around the corner
just around the corner


----------



## tree md (Dec 17, 2010)

Well I guess I have been missing the party. Been busy the past couple of months and hadn't been getting on much until things slowed down a week or so ago.

I'm up pretty much every morning at 5 anyway whether I am working or not... Just hardwired like that I guess. I got up to go hunting this morning but decided to stay home. Have to get a preferred client list together and mail out all these Christmas cards I bought before it's too late anyway.


----------



## sgreanbeans (Dec 17, 2010)

tree md said:


> Well I guess I have been missing the party. Been busy the past couple of months and hadn't been getting on much until things slowed down a week or so ago.
> 
> I'm up pretty much every morning at 5 anyway whether I am working or not... Just hardwired like that I guess. I got up to go hunting this morning but decided to stay home. Have to get a preferred client list together and mail out all these Christmas cards I bought before it's too late anyway.


Wife did that yesterday, lots of stamps! Found this card that had a big frozen Oak on it, how fitting!


----------



## treevet (Dec 17, 2010)

sgreanbeans said:


> Wife did that yesterday, lots of stamps! Found this card that had a big frozen Oak on it, how fitting!



I should get mine out today too.


----------



## sgreanbeans (Dec 19, 2010)

2 degrees! Hi of 25, kuul!
Sent hippie climber over to deadwood an Oak, went their last night to collect, looked at tree, he only took the easy stuff, didn't go up too the top or on the side away from the house,over a ravine, still a BUNCH in there. Dude is scared to go way out. I will no longer need his services, cant afford to do a job twice.Had hippie on a removal, Had to pull him, put wild thing up there, no problem, BIG Maple, back yard, hard pull too chipper in the street, 6"snow, no equipment could be used, all hand carried, 6 hours, start to finish. Had hippie up there for 2 hours the day before, all he had out was enough brush to fill the back of my pick up! He was going over the house, using his hand saw to clear little 1-2" branches, instead of tossing them by hand down to us, he was afraid to sit back in the saddle and let go to free his hands, so he cuts them and lets them bomb the roof! I yell at him about it, he says he cant get any balance! Then hippie constantly criticizes everything anybody else does, has this mentality that he is a god! How is it, that someone who sucks, thinks that their good? Always making excuses of why he did what he did or apologizing for the speed "that a hard tree to climb" Tried teaching him faster ways, more practical ways to approach a removal, instead he cuts brush from the middle and wedges it into a crotch,we have to rip it out of the tree, instead of letting it run. He will not use any type of biner, loop runner or sling in rigging, "Doesn't trust them". He was gonna run my doublebraid thru a really tight crotch instead of using the block!Typical answer for a someone who has never worked for someone with the toys. I asked him why he thinks they are used so much every where else! Why there is a company called ArborMaster that teaches it all over the country. Asked him what that little metal thing clipping his saddle to his line is! I am not claiming to be a god in this, hell I am just a novice compared too many of you, but WTF? To beat all! He starts quoting ANSI standards! ALL WRONG!! It takes him 5 mins to tie something off, that I could have choked/girthed with a loop and biner in 5 seconds! I was embarrassed for him!, Would like to slap hippie in the face with the ANSI books, and tell him that he need to make sure he knows what he is talking about before he starts running his mouth. I thought he would be ok at first, has alot of good tree knowledge. He can climb, just nothing big! He can talk a good game just cant back it up. Talks about how fast he did this or that at other company's, I'm guessing the speed came from the other guys! Cant be fast when your knees are knocking and you dont trust the gear. I think what it ultimately boils down too, is his experience. I think he lies about it. I think he read the ISA study guide and all his knowledge is based out of that.


----------



## jefflovstrom (Dec 19, 2010)

Seems you are getting a run of guys not working out. Maybe when the weather is better you will have better luck. Rain here for the next few days.
Jeff


----------



## treevet (Dec 19, 2010)

We're working today as a very old established client of mine passed away at the end of the week. They are having a service at his home way off main roads. He goes to Fla. all winter and we have to go plow and salt for a service there tomorrow. We have had a little over a foot of snow that has not been touched on his prop.

A tree fell over into another tree too and we gonna do that while there.

You gotta be there when they (wife in this case) need you. If you off golfing on vacation you may lose that chance.


----------



## sgreanbeans (Dec 19, 2010)

YES,Yes I am. 
Gonna keep wild thing around, I called him back after a cool down period as TV suggested and talked with him about the issues I had. He agreed that he needs to settle down. Wants to learn real bad and is really good in the air. Just VERY HI STRUNG!He just needs to watch the temper. Acting like an arse on the job is not as bad as the hippies inexperience, but still not acceptable. I do not think it will happen again, as he was crushed when I let him go.
I can deal with a little attitude, bad work I cannot. 
Guess we will see!


----------



## tree md (Dec 19, 2010)

sgreanbeans said:


> 2 degrees! Hi of 25, kuul!
> Sent hippie climber over to deadwood an Oak, went their last night to collect, looked at tree, he only took the easy stuff, didn't go up too the top or on the side away from the house,over a ravine, still a BUNCH in there. Dude is scared to go way out. I will no longer need his services, cant afford to do a job twice.Had hippie on a removal, Had to pull him, put wild thing up there, no problem, BIG Maple, back yard, hard pull too chipper in the street, 6"snow, no equipment could be used, all hand carried, 6 hours, start to finish. Had hippie up there for 2 hours the day before, all he had out was enough brush to fill the back of my pick up! He was going over the house, using his hand saw to clear little 1-2" branches, instead of tossing them by hand down to us, he was afraid to sit back in the saddle and let go to free his hands, so he cuts them and lets them bomb the roof! I yell at him about it, he says he cant get any balance! Then hippie constantly criticizes everything anybody else does, has this mentality that he is a god! How is it, that someone who sucks, thinks that their good? Always making excuses of why he did what he did or apologizing for the speed "that a hard tree to climb" Tried teaching him faster ways, more practical ways to approach a removal, instead he cuts brush from the middle and wedges it into a crotch,we have to rip it out of the tree, instead of letting it run. He will not use any type of biner, loop runner or sling in rigging, "Doesn't trust them". He was gonna run my doublebraid thru a really tight crotch instead of using the block!Typical answer for a someone who has never worked for someone with the toys. I asked him why he thinks they are used so much every where else! Why there is a company called ArborMaster that teaches it all over the country. Asked him what that little metal thing clipping his saddle to his line is! I am not claiming to be a god in this, hell I am just a novice compared too many of you, but WTF? To beat all! He starts quoting ANSI standards! ALL WRONG!! It takes him 5 mins to tie something off, that I could have choked/girthed with a loop and biner in 5 seconds! I was embarrassed for him!, Would like to slap hippie in the face with the ANSI books, and tell him that he need to make sure he knows what he is talking about before he starts running his mouth. I thought he would be ok at first, has alot of good tree knowledge. He can climb, just nothing big! He can talk a good game just cant back it up. Talks about how fast he did this or that at other company's, I'm guessing the speed came from the other guys! Cant be fast when your knees are knocking and you dont trust the gear. I think what it ultimately boils down too, is his experience. I think he lies about it. I think he read the ISA study guide and all his knowledge is based out of that.



That has been my experience with about 3/4 of the climbers I have hired... A good climber is hard to come by. If this dude still has sewing machine legs when he gets up there in the tree he has not been doing it long. Most loose that in the first month... That is if they are going to be able to hang. The ones who can't get over the fear usually give it up after a couple of weeks (if not the first day) and are filtered out.


----------



## sgreanbeans (Dec 19, 2010)

tree md said:


> That has been my experience with about 3/4 of the climbers I have hired... A good climber is hard to come by. If this dude still has sewing machine legs when he gets up there in the tree he has not been doing it long. Most loose that in the first month... That is if they are going to be able to hang. The ones who can't get over the fear usually give it up after a couple of weeks (if not the first day) and are filtered out.



I agree 100%, here is the thing, I know for a fact that he has been doing this for a while, I am the first legit company he has worked for since he was at Davey, about 5 years ago, he was let go for not getting along with the other guys, or so I was told. I think he has mastered the craft of disguise, only when he is around real tree guys, is the truth uncovered. To a hack, I would imagine he is considered a pro. He will go up high, as long as his TIP is pretty much directly above him, when he has to walk out, thats when it starts, which tells me he has not worked on big ones, plus he wont use a re-direct! Again, a clue to him not ever working, by himself in a big tree, easy to walk out a 10ft branch in a Pin Oak, not so much on a 30' in a Maple! Dude is a skilled imposter!


----------



## Toddppm (Dec 19, 2010)

Is the hippie guy the one that got in the argument with the wild thing? That could be the reason they were arguing.

The hippie sounds like a grand poseur, kinda like this Aerial Arborist that just burst onto the scene here.....:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## sgreanbeans (Dec 19, 2010)

Toddppm said:


> Is the hippie guy the one that got in the argument with the wild thing? That could be the reason they were arguing.
> 
> The hippie sounds like a grand poseur, kinda like this Aerial Arborist that just burst onto the scene here.....:hmm3grin2orange:



No, they haven't worked together before. 
That was a ground guy he got into it with. He was a good worker too, just lost his bearing that day, wouldn't mind having him back either, just don't think they could ever work together again, and WT way more valuable!


----------



## treevet (Dec 19, 2010)

sgreanbeans said:


> No, they haven't worked together before.
> That was a ground guy he got into it with. He was a good worker too, just lost his bearing that day, wouldn't mind having him back either, just don't think they could ever work together again, and WT way more valuable!



sometimes it is better if they are not buddies. then they don't screw off together and plot against you and hate on you together.


----------



## sgreanbeans (Dec 19, 2010)

treevet said:


> sometimes it is better if they are not buddies. then they don't screw off together and plot against you and hate on you together.


 Good point! 
Well! I just got off the phone with Hippie, debated all day on how to handle it, finally just got tired of thinking about it and called him, I wanted to go off, but kept thinking I should just be blunt, cool and calm, well that went out the window as soon as he opened his mouth. He now knows very well what I think. With that said, I have these for your viewing pleasure.


----------



## treevet (Dec 19, 2010)

sgreanbeans said:


> Good point!
> Well! I just got off the phone with Hippie, debated all day on how to handle it, finally just got tired of thinking about it and called him, I wanted to go off, but kept thinking I should just be blunt, cool and calm, well that went out the window as soon as he opened his mouth. He now knows very well what I think. With that said, I have these for your viewing pleasure.



eeek talk about messing with your rep


----------



## tree MDS (Dec 19, 2010)

treevet said:


> eeek talk about messing with your rep



I would be wondering if the competition paid his ass to come spy on/#### with me!


----------



## sgreanbeans (Dec 19, 2010)

tree MDS said:


> I would be wondering if the competition paid his ass to come spy on/#### with me!


Kinda was wondering that myself.


----------



## treevet (Dec 19, 2010)

tree MDS said:


> I would be wondering if the competition paid his ass to come spy on/#### with me!



I agree (thought you was gonna get me on that one lol):hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## sgreanbeans (Dec 19, 2010)

treevet said:


> eeek talk about messing with your rep



Your telling me, going to go fix the finish cuts and get out the rubs and the branches from the maple growing thru the middle, but dont think I should take any more live tissue from the Oak. 
He took alot.
This from a guy who introduces himself as a professional Arborist. 
I am embarrassed that I let this happen, didn't realize that every-time we would discuss the trees he was pruning for me, we would be there, on site, and he was basically milking me for direction, but in a manner that I did not know, he was really asking how. The first time he goes it alone, this is the end product.


----------



## tree MDS (Dec 19, 2010)

treevet said:


> I agree (thought you was gonna get me on that one lol):hmm3grin2orange:



Hahaha.. damn it, I forgot all about that! could've been a goodn!


----------



## treevet (Dec 19, 2010)

tree MDS said:


> Hahaha.. damn it, I forgot all about that! could've been a goodn!



damn....shouldn't have reminded ya:bang:


----------



## ropensaddle (Dec 19, 2010)

Happy hour not bad idea


----------



## sgreanbeans (Dec 20, 2010)

treevet said:


> damn....shouldn't have reminded ya:bang:




I missed a inside!

Removing a small Maple for OLD family friend, guy was my dad-in-laws boss for 30 years, and my D-I-L, LOVES THIS GUY! So we doing a cost deal for him, the love he will bestow on me will be far more valuable than money, he is super well known and is quite the promoter for me. He will makes sure that everyone he knows calls me for their trees. Just hope he doesn't tell them the price!
Gonna be 34 today, yuk! here comes the slush. TV was right, 17-25 seems to be a good temp to work, everything is stiff and the snot doesn't freeze to yur face!


----------



## tree md (Dec 20, 2010)

sgreanbeans said:


> Good point!
> Well! I just got off the phone with Hippie, debated all day on how to handle it, finally just got tired of thinking about it and called him, I wanted to go off, but kept thinking I should just be blunt, cool and calm, well that went out the window as soon as he opened his mouth. He now knows very well what I think. With that said, I have these for your viewing pleasure.



Well, at least he didn't cut past the branch collar... It's fixable in that regard. If this guy has been working with other outfits and this is what he has learned I would hate to see what they have left in their wake... Really, I have never seen any professional climber leave anything like that behind. It looks like the HO got up on a ladder and made the cuts.

Most of the climbers I have hired are not trustworthy to put on pruning unless you are supervising and telling them every move to make. I have hired climbers that I can leave alone and have even taught me a thing or two about pruning but they were contractors with their own equipment and years of experience. I pretty much do all of my pruning or supervise a trainee. Removals are a different story.


----------



## ropensaddle (Dec 20, 2010)

I am surprised it was not hat racked lol. Lionstailed though and stubs hmmmm.


----------



## jefflovstrom (Dec 20, 2010)

He did that on purpose or what? 
Jeff


----------



## sgreanbeans (Dec 21, 2010)

jefflovstrom said:


> He did that on purpose or what?
> Jeff


I dont think so, he was pretty adamant that he did good work! I let him have it pretty bad, here are a few lines that I said to him

"That was not the work of a professional"

"If you are truly happy with your performance, then you need to stop and start over, that work was that of a novice at best"

"I suggest, as a professional courtesy, that you invest in some knowledge if your going to stay in this. Pruning standards would be a good start"

"For someone who pats themselves on tha back as much as you do, you sure do crappy work"

I went and took WT to look at the Oak he deadwooded (sp?), there is still a dump trailer worth of wood. 
Crap! got those pics too, but they out in the truck, will get them up later.
This tree, you can see from the road, it is in the back yard.
Ya dont even have to go back there, you can see most of it from the front, especially the GREAT BIG ONE OVER THE PATIO! Big enough to kill.
Hippie swears that there is not one piece of deadwood in the tree! Dude has lost it, went blind or the cold was getting them best of him. But really, I think he is just another hack, with enough education to be dangerous! Impostor I say!
Tree Md, yur right, he did fine, when I was there telling him what to do! I am going to go with what you said from now on, till I get WT edumacated. I will be at all prunings, when they can be done from the bucket or small climbs, I will do them myself. Cant let this happen again. HO's both real cool, happy I brought it to them, instead of a call back. Rep in the balance here, gotta make it right, whether HO cares or not. Don't want anybody else looking at it, thinking I did it.
WT admits he came up hack, doesn't hide it, but he asks if he don't know, and I fell like a library, checking books out to him, so far, progress is good, and he is much calmer since I brought him back. Now that he has me on site with him, think the pressure is off, since he is not in charge. Having confidence in your ground guy is important too, and thats me! 
WT on a removal......................pricless, this kid gets after it!


----------



## sgreanbeans (Dec 21, 2010)

ropensaddle said:


> I am surprised it was not hat racked lol. Lionstailed though and stubs hmmmm.



If ya look, he lion tailed the bottom, but didn't touch the top!


----------



## sgreanbeans (Dec 22, 2010)

Pruning 2 Ash (no borer yet!) 1 Pin Oak and then X-MAS, not working till Monday. Ill be out in the shop, doing........whatever, but not having the guys in till next week, 4 X-MAS events to get ready for!


----------



## treevet (Dec 22, 2010)

sgreanbeans said:


> Pruning 2 Ash (no borer yet!) 1 Pin Oak and then X-MAS, not working till Monday. Ill be out in the shop, doing........whatever, but not having the guys in till next week, 4 X-MAS events to get ready for!



You should put your site in your sig Scott. More hits equals higher standings. It is a nice site.


----------



## tree md (Dec 22, 2010)

Well nothing to do till after Christmas unless the phone rings. Gonna do some busy work in the shop and take care of the stuff I have been wanting to do but haven't had time. I've got several chains to sharpen and I have been wanting to make me a long lanyard forever. I'm also going to get my saddle situated to fit me they way I like and have my upholstery buddy sew it in place for me. I really like that petzl but the straps loosen up over time. That drives me bananas.

To tell you the truth, I love Christmas but don't like the slow down. The gears get to turning in my head on how to make money... If I'm not making money I and thinking of ways to do so...


----------



## sgreanbeans (Dec 23, 2010)

treevet said:


> You should put your site in your sig Scott. More hits equals higher standings. It is a nice site.



Yeah? I keep debating, just don't feel like bating the haters, ya know, the ones who feel that they have to tear down someone's hard work, so they can feel better about their own shortcomings!
Thanks for the vote of confidence!,
JPS gave me a good Idea, to link my mission statement to I.S.A. Code of Ethic's I have listed on the "about us" page, was gonna do it to the I.S.A. site, but my cuz said no, "You don't want to direct them away from your site!"

I like your site, your pics are real bright and vibrant, already made a call, to see if we can improve my pic quality, gonna change some that are more visual like yours. Yours looks like it is in HD!
I want to post vids like I said before, but need to get a better camera, got a real nice digi, but it they still look homemade.


----------



## sgreanbeans (Dec 23, 2010)

tree md said:


> Well nothing to do till after Christmas unless the phone rings. Gonna do some busy work in the shop and take care of the stuff I have been wanting to do but haven't had time. I've got several chains to sharpen and I have been wanting to make me a long lanyard forever. I'm also going to get my saddle situated to fit me they way I like and have my upholstery buddy sew it in place for me. I really like that petzl but the straps loosen up over time. That drives me bananas.
> 
> To tell you the truth, I love Christmas but don't like the slow down. The gears get to turning in my head on how to make money... If I'm not making money I and thinking of ways to do so...



With ya 100%! Getting ready to go fire up the stove in the garage, get busy on the chains. Going to bring in all the gear, let it thaw! I love x-mas too, just wish it was in July!
For what it is worth, I have not turned on my furnace this year! All wood! waiting for the gas company to come check the meter!


----------



## sgreanbeans (Dec 27, 2010)

Mornin, 1 degree, hi of 28, going to be 50 by Friday, here comes the slush!


----------



## tree md (Dec 30, 2010)

Well are we happy yet??? If not scratch your happy place and get glad! 

It's going to be 70 degrees here today... I got up to go hunting but winds are supposed to be 25 MPH today. The deer don't move much in that kind of wind. Guess I'll just sit here, drink coffee and get happy.


----------



## jrr344 (Dec 30, 2010)

tree md said:


> Well are we happy yet??? If not scratch your happy place and get glad!
> 
> It's going to be 70 degrees here today... I got up to go hunting but winds are supposed to be 25 MPH today. The deer don't move much in that kind of wind. Guess I'll just sit here, drink coffee and get happy.


 
I wish it was 70 here it is supposed to get in the mid 50's, has it been raining there?


----------



## tree md (Dec 30, 2010)

A little drizzle... More of a mist. Not nearly enough. We are in a drought.


----------



## jrr344 (Dec 30, 2010)

tree md said:


> A little drizzle... More of a mist. Not nearly enough. We are in a drought.


 Thats normal for Ok, though, when I moved from there to Tn it was a culture shock it will rain for a straight month here and not let up, it sucks.


----------



## tree md (Dec 30, 2010)

Tell me about it. I moved here from Georgia. Bout the same as TN.


----------



## sgreanbeans (Dec 30, 2010)

Hi of 45 today, small chance of rain
Doing a Oak removal today, AWESOME JOB. Next to very slow street, no wires, leave wood, paying up front, low but wide. Gonna be fun, BIG RUNS!


----------



## jefflovstrom (Dec 30, 2010)

50's for the rest of the week-cold spell!
Jeff


----------



## justme23005 (Dec 30, 2010)

mid 30's here today in upstate ny


----------



## treevet (Dec 30, 2010)

jefflovstrom said:


> 50's for the rest of the week-cold spell!
> Jeff



Perfect working weather...

50 F. , no wind and sunny


----------



## treevet (Dec 30, 2010)

what's up with this new format?

Wtf is "credits"?

The keepers of the asylum been plottin I think.umpkin2:


----------



## tree MDS (Dec 30, 2010)

treevet said:


> what's up with this new format?
> 
> Wtf is "credits"?
> 
> The keepers of the asylum been plottin I think.umpkin2:


 
Ha ha, you only have two! .. loser!


----------



## treevet (Dec 30, 2010)

tree MDS said:


> Ha ha, you only have two! .. loser!


 
wrooooong anchovie breath


----------



## tree md (Dec 30, 2010)

Heck, I only got 1...


----------



## jefflovstrom (Dec 30, 2010)

You guys should get a million just for being you!!!!!!!
Happy New Year! Goobers!!!!! 
Jeff


----------



## treevet (Dec 30, 2010)

jefflovstrom said:


> You guys should get a million just for being you!!!!!!!
> Happy New Year! Goobers!!!!!
> Jeff


 
Reading another thread, I think the credits are posts since the dramatic forum alterations.

2 guys with the most "credits"/posts ....Jeffy and mds, stay at home dads, should get together and play some shuffleboard or share recipes lol.


----------



## jefflovstrom (Dec 30, 2010)

treevet said:


> Reading another thread, I think the credits are posts since the dramatic forum alterations.
> 
> 2 guys with the most "credits"/posts ....Jeffy and mds, stay at home dads, should get together and play some shuffleboard or share recipes lol.


 
Share the love!
Jeff


----------



## jefflovstrom (Dec 30, 2010)

I am not a stay at home dad. Only this week!
Jeff


----------



## treevet (Dec 30, 2010)

jefflovstrom said:


> Share the love!
> Jeff


 
welll, ok, you guys could share some love too, if the mood strikes ya.


----------



## sgreanbeans (Jan 2, 2011)

So what is this point deal? Was trying to find watcha yall talkin bout!

Went from 60 on Friday to 11 today, this is good, I can work on frozen ground, cold sucks, but mush is worse!


----------



## treevet (Jan 2, 2011)

sgreanbeans said:


> So what is this point deal? Was trying to find watcha yall talkin bout!
> 
> Went from 60 on Friday to 11 today, this is good, I can work on frozen ground, cold sucks, but mush is worse!


 
If you are referring to the "credits" number they had for a while....it mysteriously disappeared and imo so did a nice forum format. Is this the "economy" level of forum lol? 

(uh oh....some moron like Brimmed may show up and slap my wrist with a ruler for that I suppose)


----------



## sgreanbeans (Jan 3, 2011)

So, I get a text last night from WT's gurl, she tells me he is in the ER for burns to his eyes, WTF!! She tells me he was working on his pick up, putting a new radiator in, his brother opens the cap when it was hot (smart!) and it blows, burning the brother, burning Jon (WT).WT had just walked up to the truck to grab tools of the fender, BAM right in the eyes! So he wont be in today! Right in the middle of a big removal!Good thing it is a bucket job, Ill finish it, but this jacks my plans today!
WT is about the most self destructive kid I know, lol. Always doing something to F$%k himself up! I should be a little upset I guess, but it is comical to me. The only time he is safe from himself is when he is with me! Gonna put him on after hour restrictions! "Go home and read tree books, that is all you are aloud to do"
"No after hour mech a nech operations"


----------



## jefflovstrom (Jan 3, 2011)

Vacation over, back to work today.
Jeff


----------



## sgreanbeans (Jan 10, 2011)

*That all folks*

Well, I went up Friday, up all day. Have had about 6 hours of sleep since. Think I tore my right cusp even more. I'm done. Gotta face reality, I'm too busted up for this anymore. Even going up in the bucket last week tore me up, just pulling ropes was a huge chore, and SLOW. 
Bummer, I'm not yet 40 and walk like I'm 80! Anybody have any Geritol?

Working at my super clients today, not sure what all we will be doing, but its by the hour, so who cares! He will keep us busy doing odd things around his estate, 14 acres of trees!
Last time we went, we were gonna do a small little deal, stayed for 6 days!


----------



## treevet (Jan 10, 2011)

jefflovstrom said:


> Vacation over, back to work today.
> Jeff


 
You seem to be struggling with an identy crisis Jeff. Is that Avi a pict. of you?

Andy


----------



## jefflovstrom (Jan 10, 2011)

Ha ha! I have and could!
Jeff


----------



## jefflovstrom (Jan 11, 2011)

I got a new avatar from JP!!
Jeff


----------



## treevet (Jan 12, 2011)

belated Christmas (not entirely) story:

YouTube - My Christmas Eve


----------



## sgreanbeans (Jan 21, 2011)

-22, coooooooooooooooold. Staying in today, no way im going out in this crap! Anybody else working in this?


----------



## jefflovstrom (Jan 21, 2011)

Well, it is gonna be 77 degrees today, not 80.
Jeff


----------



## sgreanbeans (Jan 21, 2011)

oh, bite me!
I would like to slap Al Gore for getting my hopes up...............and then crushing them


----------



## sgreanbeans (Jan 21, 2011)

just to be clear, when the kids are gone, so are we, heading straight back to SD.
No joke, we are!


----------



## jefflovstrom (Jan 21, 2011)

sgreanbeans said:


> just to be clear, when the kids are gone, so are we, heading straight back to SD.
> No joke, we are!


 
Gonna retire?


----------



## sgreanbeans (Jan 21, 2011)

I wish! or, I hope!


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Jan 21, 2011)

sgreanbeans said:


> I wish! or, I hope!



Hope is optimizim without any supporting facts 

Check out AZ, they are going to have a very good housing market for years to come. The Palin daughter just got around 3500 sqft for 175,000. About what we paid for an unrealistic 1200.


----------



## treeman75 (Feb 9, 2011)

Is it happy hour yet?!


----------



## jefflovstrom (Feb 9, 2011)

It has been lonely in here lately.
Jeff


----------



## tree MDS (Feb 9, 2011)

What about the hate?? Can we have an hour for that too?


----------



## jefflovstrom (Feb 9, 2011)

tree MDS said:


> What about the hate?? Can we have an hour for that too?


 
Start a thread if you want, no hate here!
Jeff


----------



## tree MDS (Feb 9, 2011)

jefflovstrom said:


> Start a thread if you want, no hate here!
> Jeff



You're a good man Jeffers.. seriously!


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Feb 10, 2011)

tree MDS said:


> You're a good man Jeffers.. seriously!


----------



## jefflovstrom (Feb 10, 2011)

John Paul Sanborn said:


>


 
I think all of ya'll are! This place has cleaned up quite a bit.
Jeff :msp_flapper:



I like that flapper face--haha..


----------



## treemandan (Feb 10, 2011)

jefflovstrom said:


> I think all of ya'll are! This place has cleaned up quite a bit.
> Jeff :msp_flapper:
> 
> 
> ...


 
yeah well jess when you thought you had the riff raff out...:msp_rolleyes:


----------



## treemandan (Feb 10, 2011)

tree MDS said:


> What about the hate?? Can we have an hour for that too?


 
That's lumped in with the What did you do today forum. or you could check out the Little Things That Piss you off thread or you could jess start yer own.:msp_lol:

What have you been up to anyway?


----------



## jefflovstrom (Feb 10, 2011)

treemandan said:


> yeah well jess when you thought you had the riff raff out...:msp_rolleyes:


 
:msp_mad:


----------



## tree MDS (Feb 10, 2011)

treemandan said:


> That's lumped in with the What did you do today forum. or you could check out the Little Things That Piss you off thread or you could jess start yer own.:msp_lol:
> 
> What have you been up to anyway?



Losing my mind basically. I think maybe I should just plan on it every 13 years or so.. all better now though! hahahaha...

Ordered that chip body for the big truck today (just have to give CC# tomorrow and it's a final go). I have until late April/early May to figure out where the rest of the dough is coming from, as that's the wait period. Not ####ing around anymore dano!! Kill em all!!


----------



## treemandan (Feb 10, 2011)

tree MDS said:


> Losing my mind basically. I think maybe I should just plan on it every 13 years or so.. all better now though! hahahaha...
> 
> Ordered that chip body for the big truck today (just have to give CC# tomorrow and it's a final go). I have until late April/early May to figure out where the rest of the dough is coming from, as that's the wait period. Not ####ing around anymore dano!! Kill em all!!


 
I always wish you were closer so I could give ya hand... and show ya how to do it:msp_laugh:


----------



## treemandan (Feb 10, 2011)

jefflovstrom said:


> :msp_mad:


 
What? In case you misunderstood; the riff raff I was talking about is ME!


----------



## tree MDS (Feb 10, 2011)

treemandan said:


> I always wish you were closer so I could give ya hand... and show ya how to do it:msp_laugh:


 
What's that dano? kill em all, lose my mind, or both? lol.


----------



## treemandan (Feb 10, 2011)

tree MDS said:


> What's that dano? kill em all, lose my mind, or both? lol.


 
Anything bro, anything you need.


----------



## jefflovstrom (Feb 10, 2011)

treemandan said:


> What? In case you misunderstood; the riff raff I was talking about is ME!



No way it is you! I always read your post's.
Jeff :msp_smile:


----------



## treemandan (Feb 10, 2011)

jefflovstrom said:


> No way it is you! I always read your post's.
> Jeff :msp_smile:


 
I should hope so, I write them with you in mind!:msp_drool:


----------



## jefflovstrom (Feb 10, 2011)

treemandan said:


> I should hope so, I write them with you in mind!:msp_drool:



:love1: You is funny!!!!!
Jeff


----------



## sgreanbeans (Feb 11, 2011)

Waz up my peeps
Been stressin about the work situation, have work, cant get to it:bang: Most of the jobs are in backyards that still have 10,000 ft high drifts! Glad that a warm up is here, get rid of some of this crap. Then, I finally found what was causing all the electrical problems with my truck, they HOTWIRED it! Instead of fixing the wire, they stripped it and wrapped a jumper on it, loosely, so when the truck was running or movin around, that jumper wire was shorting out and screwing everything up. Quality work right there, goter fixed, just need the snow gone and I can get some work knocked out.


----------



## tree MDS (Feb 11, 2011)

No work here still. Missed out on some out on some with the recent recalibrations and all..

Been drinking too much coffee, listening to Tool, ordering new weaponry and thinking of the season to come. Time to bring it to realization finally, or go home. 

I am looking forward.


----------



## treeclimber101 (Feb 11, 2011)

tree MDS said:


> No work here still. Missed out on some out on some with the recent recalibrations and all..
> 
> Been drinking too much coffee, listening to Tool, ordering new weaponry and thinking of the season to come. Time to bring it to realization finally, or go home.
> 
> I am looking forward.


 I want 1 more storm , but ice that is the way to start the season , get people looking around the yard and the cleanup after a storm is always good , I don't think this year will be any different than last were not there yet , maybe 2012 will be the rebuild we all really want and expect ...


----------



## jefflovstrom (Feb 12, 2011)

treeclimber101 said:


> I like the idea JEFF but in your case "HAPPY" may be stretching it a little , we'll just call it "THE HOUR"


 
That was a good one!!! Ha ha , I just read it.
Jeff


----------



## jefflovstrom (Feb 12, 2011)

treemandan said:


> Maybe 'The Rush Hour'? The shorten it for the forum title The Rush. Could use " The Buzz" cause that's what its like for me. In fact eeking is more like it after that last blast, geez look out I am gonna gob but if we called it " The Buzz" we would probably be liable for infringment.
> Ever been over there Jeff? Well, I think if you ever did you wouldn't come back, maybe just to look down I dunno.
> Anyway, go post in the "what did you do today" forum so we all can keep up with each other's painful everyday antics without everybody trying to start there own special thread like Slayer and Vet and DAM! I am surprised OD hasn't made his own personal jewel encrusted bull#### thread.
> Hah.



Some of these threads are pretty good.
:msp_flapper::msp_flapper:
Jeff


----------



## sgreanbeans (Feb 12, 2011)

treeclimber101 said:


> I want 1 more storm , but ice that is the way to start the season , get people looking around the yard and the cleanup after a storm is always good , I don't think this year will be any different than last were not there yet , maybe 2012 will be the rebuild we all really want and expect ...


 
ahhhhhhhh CAN I GET AN AMEN!!! AMEN


----------



## treevet (Feb 12, 2011)

sgreanbeans said:


> ahhhhhhhh CAN I GET AN AMEN!!! AMEN


 
amen

let's get moving here

i'm ready to kick some ascs:kilt:


----------



## tree MDS (Feb 12, 2011)

treevet said:


> amen
> 
> let's get moving here
> 
> i'm ready to kick some ascs:kilt:


 
I know I'm done ####ing around over here.. time to "bring the pain", as OD would say.


----------



## treemandan (Feb 12, 2011)

jefflovstrom said:


> Some of these threads are pretty good.
> :msp_flapper::msp_flapper:
> Jeff


 
Its good for me to look back at some of the posts I made... it helps me remember what drugs I was on when I wrote them:msp_laugh:

nah, no drugs, that's really me!


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Feb 12, 2011)

sgreanbeans said:


> Waz up my peeps
> Been stressin about the work situation, have work, cant get to it:bang: Most of the jobs are in backyards that still have 10,000 ft high drifts! Glad that a warm up is here, get rid of some of this crap. Then, I finally found what was causing all the electrical problems with my truck, they HOTWIRED it! Instead of fixing the wire, they stripped it and wrapped a jumper on it, loosely, so when the truck was running or movin around, that jumper wire was shorting out and screwing everything up. Quality work right there, goter fixed, just need the snow gone and I can get some work knocked out.


 
The mice did near $2k in electrical, it was covered under Comp on my policy; all i had to shell out was a cee-note. Similar cost with the twisted bumper some klutz left me with, that was collision and cost $500 of deductible. We'll see in 6 months how much they raise my premium to get it back.


----------



## treemandan (Feb 12, 2011)

sgreanbeans said:


> Waz up my peeps
> Been stressin about the work situation, have work, cant get to it:bang: Most of the jobs are in backyards that still have 10,000 ft high drifts! Glad that a warm up is here, get rid of some of this crap. Then, I finally found what was causing all the electrical problems with my truck, they HOTWIRED it! Instead of fixing the wire, they stripped it and wrapped a jumper on it, loosely, so when the truck was running or movin around, that jumper wire was shorting out and screwing everything up. Quality work right there, goter fixed, just need the snow gone and I can get some work knocked out.


 
What is the matter with the truck? Just from what you said here it sounds like it has or had an alarm spliced under the dash. You see a lot of problems from that and yes, its been hotwired.


----------



## sgreanbeans (Feb 13, 2011)

Man , that thing has been nothing but problems, I was having multiple electrical problems, every time I would fix one, another would show up. It was a jumper from the starter to the ignition switch, done very cheaply and shady. Im sure it was done where I bought it, just as all the other bandaids that I have fixed. The collector valve on the boom had a thick coat of permatex to hid a leak!Had a brand new alternator when I got it, too bad it was the wrong one, the list goes on. Like I said, they either put a good effort into hiding all this OR they just never inspected the thing in the first place, like they told me they did.


----------

